# doesn't anyone talk paypal anymore?



## pixybratt (Jan 26, 2011)

I've been look to order some EOs and I used to be able to buy them from a semi-local company and use paypal but they have stopped taking it, do any suppliers  take it anymore ?


----------



## Harlow (Jan 26, 2011)

All of my suppliers do. I have never run accross a supplier who doesn't.


----------



## pixybratt (Jan 26, 2011)

would you mind sharing some who do I've checked about 12 and they did but don't anymore


----------



## bablondie25 (May 4, 2011)

*...*

As far as I know NG and WSP take Paypal, that's what I use.


----------



## chriswest (May 10, 2011)

soapgoods.com takes paypal as well


----------



## IanT (May 10, 2011)

Ive never run across one who HAS NOT taken paypal... should be a red flag if you do, they may have been shut down by paypal so they can no longer use it unethical biz practices or complaints..


----------

